# Judo Books



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2007)

I am not looking to start Judo, but I am interested in learning more about it. I have always been a bit interested in Judo probably due to my first MA which was Jujitsu.

Anyone have any suggestions on good books about Judo?


----------



## stone_dragone (May 27, 2007)

Not a good book, but www.judoinfo.com is an awesome site and I'm sure that there is a book or two listed there on the topic.

www.bestjudo.com has reviews of jodo books as well.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not looking to start Judo, but I am interested in learning more about it. I have always been a bit interested in Judo probably due to my first MA which was Jujitsu.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on good books about Judo?



I have "Judo Basics" from Kodansha, its a very good text, especially for an intro. http://www.kodansha-intl.com/books/html/en/9784770028075.html

Take care,
--josh


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 27, 2007)

Kodokan Judo by Jigoro Kano---Kano is the founder. The book talks about the history, moves. Overall it's a great book that covers stances, falling, take down, grappling, combinations, kata.....pretty much everything to do with Judo. Many of the moves are done by Kano as well, which are a little fuzzy, since some of the pictures of him are over a hundred years old. I don't really see how you could go wrong with this one though, since it's written by the man who created and organized Judo.


----------



## Journeyman (May 27, 2007)

Canon of Judo by Mifune is a classic.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2007)

Thanks

I was reading a book that had pretty much nothing to do with Judo and one of the books reference was "Secrets of Judo" by "Watanabe" 

Is this one any good?

I will be going to Amazon right after this and looking up the books that you all have recommended as well as spending some time on teh website

Thanks


----------



## Ybot (May 29, 2007)

I personally own the book "Judo Unleashed" which is an excellent Judo book and is by the guy that runs the JudoInfo site.

The one I always hear is great, but have not yet been able to find is "Best Judo".


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks
> 
> I was reading a book that had pretty much nothing to do with Judo and one of the books reference was "Secrets of Judo" by "Watanabe"
> 
> ...


 
Never mind, I just read the review here www.bestjudo.com I think I will look for a copy of Kodokan Judo by Jigoro Kano to start with, since he is the guy that started it after all. And after that go from there. 

Thanks again


----------



## Kevdak (Jun 2, 2007)

JUDO UNLEASHED:

Essential Throwing & Grappling 
Techniques For Intermediate 
To Advanced Martial Artists

I went out and bought this book last night and I love it. It explains the background of judo as well, how to execute basic and advanced hip, hand, and leg throws, sacrifice throws, pins, chokes, joint locks, and more. It also explains the different kata of judo and other things. Here is the contents page:

Contents

1- Let's Begin 11
The many faces of judo; sport or martial art; what does a black belt really mean?

*Part One
Judo Fundamentals
*2- How To Learn Judo 23
Kata, randori, and shiai; other forms of training; tips for solo practice

3- Why Judo Works 31
Scientific basis; psychological principles; maximum effect with minimum effort

4- How Judo Develops Character 35
Mental approach to training; character lessons

5- Classification Of Techniques 39​Throwing (nage waza); grappling (katame waza); striking (atemi waza)

*Part Two
Throwing Techniques
*6- Principles Of Throwing 45
Gripping; posture; movement; unbalancing; combination techniques; counter techniques

7- Hip Throws 57
Using the hip to generate throwing power

8- Hand Throws 69
A variety of throws that use the hands, arms and shoulders

9- Leg Throws 87
Throws that use the legs to reap, sweep, hook, or block and opponent's legs

10- Sacrifice Throws 103
Learn how and when to fall to the ground in order to throw your opponent

*Part Three
Grappling Techniques
*11- Pinning 117
What is a pin? Principles of pinning; basic ground positions

12- Strangulation & Choking 129
Principles; tips for effective choking; safety; examples of locks and chokes

13- Join Locks 139
Principles of join locks; safety issues; the bent arm lock; the straight arm lock

APPENDICES 147
ONLINE RESOURCES 156
GLOSSARY 157
INDEX 158

$19.95 US
$25.95 CAN
11.99 UK

It is a really good book. I would give it 9 out of 10
This has almost turned into a review.​


----------



## Kevdak (Jun 2, 2007)

I found this link:
http://judounleashed.com/
You can also google judo unleashed and it came up woth a bunch of sites for the book


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 12, 2007)

Journeyman said:


> Canon of Judo by Mifune is a classic.


 
this is a great book.


----------



## frank raud (Jun 15, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Kodokan Judo by Jigoro Kano---Kano is the founder. The book talks about the history, moves. Overall it's a great book that covers stances, falling, take down, grappling, combinations, kata.....pretty much everything to do with Judo. Many of the moves are done by Kano as well, which are a little fuzzy, since some of the pictures of him are over a hundred years old. I don't really see how you could go wrong with this one though, since it's written by the man who created and organized Judo.


 

Illustrated Kodokan Judo was written by a committee of Kodokan experts, not by Kano. Kano died in 1938, the first edition of Illustrated Kodokan Judo was printed in 1955, it does not list an author.

From the preface by Risei Kano:

"There is one thing we regret in this work. Some of the pictures used are somewhat lacking in clarity because we used cine-action photos already owned by the Kodokan. Notwithstanding this however, we have decided to use them because1) the judoka appearring in them are the most eminent authorities on Judo and(2) they include the four highest masters-including Dr. Kano--who have already passed away and with these, their last poses, we wish to dedicate the present volume to them."


----------



## frank raud (Jun 15, 2007)

Journeyman said:


> Canon of Judo by Mifune is a classic.


 
I have a 1956 edition complete with original slip cover on its way to me. Good investment of $18.00, I think


----------



## frank raud (Jun 15, 2007)

For a basic overview of judo, I would probably look at getting Best Judo, or dig around a bit and get Sid Hoare's A-Z of Judo. The best action photos for clarity of explanation I have seen would be in Kazuzo Kudo's Judo in Action books, one for grappling techniques, and one for throwing. Some of the grappling pictures are taken on what appears to be a glass plate, allowing you to see the action from the bottom.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Jun 15, 2007)

I think Olympic Judo by N. Soames is the best olympic judo history book and has the best photos of how competition judo evolved.  The photos are really stunning, and there is even some stuff written by Dr. Kano himself.


----------



## Ybot (Jun 26, 2007)

I just got "Best Judo" the other day, and must say it is an excellent resource for Judo technique.  My favorite is still "Judo Unleashed", because it shows a larger assortment of techniques, but "Best Judo" covers the ins and outs of each technique much better, and includes more pictures for each.

"Kodokan Judo" was also mentioned here, and since I own it I thought I might as well comment on it too.  I think it is also a great intro text, and includes more of the history than Unleashed or Best do.  Both Best, and Unleashed cover more on techniques, though.


----------

